# Bulk Billing Doctors in Canberra



## miszy (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello!

Need information about bulk billing doctors in Canberra.

Thanks!
Miszy


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

miszy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Need information about bulk billing doctors in Canberra.
> 
> ...


There are very few bulk billing doctors in Canberra, which has the lowest rate for them in the entire country.

For example:
Bulk billing figures for GP attendances in the March quarter 2010
84.2%	NSW
47.0%	ACT

You may find that the Phillip Medical Centre, 33 Colbee Court, T: (02) 6112 7000 does bulk billing for children and concession card holders.

Actually there may be quite a few that do bulk billing for under 16's, but may not advertise it. Hence the figure of 47% bulk billed people.

But for adults, it seems that no doctors are advertising that they do bulk bill.

Hopefully someone in Canberra, that knows of one, will come along at some stage.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's a website listing health centers and doctors in Canberra. It'll be a case of seeing which ones are in your area and then giving them a call.

canberra doctors listed by location a to d

Dolly


----------



## miszy (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Dolly and The brit for the reply. I'll do that when we arrive in Canberra next month. Finally my husband and I are coming yehey!!!! after the difficult time getting my FBI clearance because of the low impression of the fingerprints done by the proper authorities 6 months thats how long we wait and still rejected but well we got the PR without needing it in the end as I am not as we explained to DIAC officer in charge that I am only in the US for more 6 months.

Anyway we'll look onto that and check and hopefully we will find a good doctor who bulk bill


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Miszy:

If you still have no luck with ACT, at least you can drive to NSW and see a GP there. I don't think it's an issue as Medicare is a national system. 

Didn't realise the situation was so dire for bulk billing Dr's in ACT.



miszy said:


> Thank you Dolly and The brit for the reply. I'll do that when we arrive in Canberra next month. Finally my husband and I are coming yehey!!!! after the difficult time getting my FBI clearance because of the low impression of the fingerprints done by the proper authorities 6 months thats how long we wait and still rejected but well we got the PR without needing it in the end as I am not as we explained to DIAC officer in charge that I am only in the US for more 6 months.
> 
> Anyway we'll look onto that and check and hopefully we will find a good doctor who bulk bill


----------



## miszy (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Amaslam!

I will share information once we are settled in Canberra and find a doctor who bulk billed.Anyway I heard the University of Canberra where my husband will be teaching have a medical clinic that we can use for the mean time.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I looked into the situation a bit more. There are doctors who bulk bill but they have so many patients now that they've closed their books (meaning they don't take on new patients). I think it's possible but requires much more effort than in any other State.



miszy said:


> Thank you Amaslam!
> 
> I will share information once we are settled in Canberra and find a doctor who bulk billed.Anyway I heard the University of Canberra where my husband will be teaching have a medical clinic that we can use for the mean time.


----------



## n30nra1n (Mar 5, 2011)

Excellent link for the doctors thanks for posting.


----------

